# Lucky reptile incubator won’t heat



## Sandywindsor (May 11, 2020)

I have 2 eggs Russian incubating but my lucky reptile is showing 24C and won’t increase. It has been at a steady 32 for 3 weeks


----------



## Tom (May 11, 2020)

Get a new incubator ASAP.


----------



## Sandywindsor (May 11, 2020)

Thanks I’m looking to purchase from pets at home and get refund as only had it 3 weeks


----------



## Tom (May 11, 2020)

Sandywindsor said:


> Thanks I’m looking to purchase from pets at home and get refund as only had it 3 weeks


I don't know if they have them over there, but I've always been happy with either the Hovabators or Little Giant incubators. Both are inexpensive and have worked well for me.


----------

